#  Alternativmedizin >   Chronische Entzündung der Nebenhöhlen >

## RSK

Hallo, 
ich habe gelesen, dass eine chronische Sinusitis häufig durch die Halswirbelsäule verursacht werden kann. Vielleicht kann mir jemand den Zusammenhang erklären? Das würde mich sehr interessieren, vielen Dank.   
Bei mir kann ich beobachten, dass ich bei Stärkungsübungen für die Muskulatur am Hals und Nacken eine Besserung verspüre ( Nase wird frei, "Knacken" in der Nase ). Sollte ich mich vielleicht an einen Osteopathen wenden? 
Hat jemand vielleicht noch weitere Ratschläge? Ich bin von einer Operation nicht überzeugt, vor allem, weil die grundsätzliche Ursache ( welche ich natürlich auch noch nicht kenne ) nicht beseitigt wird. 
Vielen Dank schon einmal!

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo RSK, 
in der Regel wird eine Sinusitis verursacht durch Viren oder Bakterien. Jetzt weis ich nicht wie das gehen soll über die Halswirbelsäule. Entweder hast Du da etwas völlig falsch verstanden oder .. . Eine ganz andere Geschichte ist wenn man zu einer Sinusitis noch ein schiefes Septum hat (Nasenscheidewand).  Ja und dadurch schlecht Luft bekommt was die Sache verschärft.  
Wenn man Sport macht hat man eine ganz andere Atmung als im Ruhezustand auhc sonst ist man in Hochform... Ich weis nicht wie ausgeprägt Dein Problem ist ob Nasenspülungen (auf ein Liter Wasser 10 g Salz auch mit etwas Kamillan) schon eine kl. Besserung bringen -Dampfbäder.. ? 
Wenn Du denkst der Osteopath kann Dir weiterhelfen solltest Du dies einmal versuchen. Ich weis allerdings nicht ob und wie oft Du beim HNO-Arzt warst? 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## LunasPlace

Informiere Dich doch einmal über MSM (Methylsulfonylmethan). Hat mir und schon vielen in meinem Bekanntenkreis geholfen und ist eine günstige Therapie. In den ersten Tagen der Einnahme ist mir "der Rotz nur so aus dem Kopf gelaufen"  :Cheesy:

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo.., 
Äh ja was ist denn MSM Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methan, handelt es sich um eine organische Schwefelverbindung. Es wird als Wundermittel im Internet angepriesen. Wenn man im Internet die Artikel zu dem Nahrungsergänzungmittel liest scheint es immer und überall zu wirken. 
Genau so wie die Schlankheitspillen die vorher aus Asien kamen. Nun die Wunderdroge aus den USA von einer Thienna Ho sie ist zumindest als Patentinhaberin gezeichnet. 
Nun kann jeder gerne schlucken was er mag egal ob er / sie  auf Kaffeefahrten oder im Internet als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel  für Mensch und Tier.usw. kauft. *Allerdings ob man hier damit Werbung machen sollte (kostenlos) wo es eigentlich um das Thema Gesundheit gehen sollte  
Sicher ein sehr heikles Thema wo es um sehr sehr sehr  viel Geld geht -  allerdings weniger oder kaum  um Gesundheit!  
Hier das Gleiche mit dem Hinweis auf das Nahrungsergänzungsmittel-> http://www.patientenfragen.net/alter...tml#post133418*

----------


## LunasPlace

Tja, StefanD., Du kannst es gern schlecht reden aber mir und einigen anderen hat es gut geholfen. Und zum Thema kostenlose Werbung: 1 kg des MSM-Pulvers ist im Internet für 11 Euro zu bekommen. Es kann natürlich sein, daß das "sehr sehr sehr viel Geld" für Dich ist. Für mich waren es gut investierte Peanuts im Gegensatz zu der Eigenbeteiligung bei der Krankengymnastik die nicht einen Deut Verbesserung gebracht hat (hatte Beschwerden in der Schulter die mich sehr eingeschränkt haben im täglichen Leben). Und wenn ich mit einem Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (das sich Gott sei Dank nicht von der Pharmazie patentieren lässt und von daher so günstig zu erwerben ist) meine Beschwerden wieder in den Griff bekomme, genauso wie meine Mutter mit ihrer chronischen Sinusitis, dann ist doch alles wunderbar finde ich. Aber jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung. Ich lasse Dir gerne Deine und bleibe bei meiner.

----------


## StefanD.

Warum sollte ich es schlecht reden. Mir ist nur schlicht aufgefallen, dass von den bisher vier Antworten 50 % dabei waren wo drunter stand  Informiere Dich doch einmal über M ...... Hat mir und schon vielen in meinem  Bekanntenkreis geholfen und ist eine günstige Therapie.
Ja und dann stand in meiner Antwort etwas von *Wundermittel* bei Dir soll es bei der Schulter gewirkt haben bei Deiner Mutter bei Ihrer chronischen Sinusitis  
Ich habe nun einmal im Internet ein wenig gesucht und da liest man um nur wenige Beispiele zu nennen -> 
Pilzerkrankungen, Migräne, Diabetes, Alzheimer, Rheumatismus, chronische  Schmerzen und Müdigkeit, Infektion der Harnleiter, Funktionsstörungen  der Leber, Fettsucht, PMS, Pneumonie der Lungen, Heuschnupfen,  Hormonschwankungen, Tuberkulose. Äußerlich angewendet, wird es  eingesetzt bei: Hautproblemen wie Akne oder Ekzeme, Krampfadern,  Sonnenbrand, Fußpilz, Gelenkbeschwerden, Probleme mit der Leber, Durchblutungsstörungen,  Niedergeschlagenheit, Ängste, stumpfes Haar, fahle Haut, grauer Star,  brüchige Fingernägel Sehnenscheidenentzündung, Muskelschmerzen,  Verbrennungen, Schleimbeutelentzündung. bis hin zu Brustkrebs.Depressionen, Fibromyalgie, Arthritis, interstitielle     Zystitis, Sportverletzungen, Kongestive Herzinsuffizienz , Diabetes, Krebs allgemein und AIDS. 
Keine Ahnung was Du sagen würdest wenn Du Brustkrebs hättest und der Arzt sagt also ich habe das M.. das kostet nur einen bescheidenen Teil von dem Preis der Medikamente die man sonst in dem Fall bekommt. 
Nun ich denke es würde sofort Protest kommen und genau von denen die hier dieses M.. so hochhalten.  
Nun habe ich geschrieben, dass das Patent dafür in den USA liegt man tut ja inzwischen alles patentieren. Ja und ich habe geschrieben das   *Sicher ein sehr heikles Thema wo es um sehr sehr sehr  viel Geld geht.* 
Nun wenn man im Internet danach sucht gibt es fast genau so viel Einträge wie zum Thema Kamille wo man extrem oft lesen kann online bestellen kostet XX  
Was die Kosten angeht (*US $1900-2300*                                                                          / Metrische Tonne) wenn man nun einmal die 11 € / Kg hochrechnet auf eine Tonne ja das lohnt sich! 
Ja und was die Pharmazie angeht die kennt wahrscheinlich auch solche Zusammenhänge *
->  Dimethylsulfon* 
Ich habe nichts gegen Deine Meinung nur schlicht etwas wenn da unter der Hälfte Deiner Antworten zu lesen ist  Informiere Dich doch einmal über M........... Hat mir und schon vielen in meinem  Bekanntenkreis geholfen und ist eine günstige Therapie.

----------


## LunasPlace

Ja, ich halte es für enorm wichtig, daß sich Menschen selbst informieren über Dinge, die sie zu sich nehmen. Ob das nun Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind oder Medikamente aus der Schulmedizin spielt dabei keine Rolle. Deshalb habe ich bewußt geschrieben, "informiere Dich". Ich nehme auch nichts ein, worüber ich mich vorher nicht informiert habe. Es gibt zu allem genügend Literatur und da er nicht nach einem Notfall klingt, hat er ja wohl auch genügend Zeit, sich zu informieren.
Wir sind hier im Foren-Unterpunkt "Alternativmedizin". Im Forenpunkt Schulmedizin könnte ich verstehen, wenn Du Dich darüber so echauffierst aber hier kann ich dem nichts abgewinnen. Den Schuh ziehe ich mir einfach nicht an. 
Und ja, wenn ich ein Mamma-Ca. diagnostiziert bekommen würde (oder was auch immer an Ca., such Dir was aus), wäre meine erste Reaktion definitiv nicht die Schulmedizin. Ich würde mich sehr intensiv nach Alternativen umsehen und mich informieren, was außerdem möglich ist. Das heißt aber nicht, daß ich andere verurteile, die diesen Weg gehen würden. Mein Vater hat ihn zum Beispiel beschritten, da er alles gemacht hat, was die Ärzte ihm geraten haben und nichts anderes machen wollte. Er hatte Angst vor Alternativen/begleitenden Alternativen neben der Schulmedizin. Ich habe mich in der Zeit viel durch Lesen weitergebildet, habe ihn aber seine eigene Linie durchziehen lassen obwohl ich ihm gerne eine ganze Menge Vorschläge gemacht hätte, was er zusätzlich zur schulmedizinischen Behandlung hätte versuchen können. 8 Monate nach Diagnosestellung "Carcinom" ist er verstorben. Die Schulmedizin konnte ihm nicht helfen. Er hat sich aber seinen Weg ausgesucht und das kann ich akzeptieren und respektieren. Ich würde mir jedoch einen anderen Weg aussuchen als den seinigen. Ob der besser oder schlechter wäre, kann ich natürlich im Voraus nicht sagen aber es wäre meine eigene Entscheidung und nicht die von anderen die über mich entscheiden. Ich bin für mich selbst verantwortlich und kein anderer und ich wage zu behaupten, daß ich meinen eigenen Körper besser einschätzen kann als jemand fremdes. 
Ich habe 12 Jahre Allgemeinarzt-Praxis miterlebt und weiß, wie motiviert die meisten Patienten sind, selbst etwas für sich zu tun und aktiv zu werden um zu gesunden. Die Tendenz geht Richtung Null, wenn sie dafür etwas an ihrem Leben ändern müssen und selbst aktiv werden sollen. Schön, wenn man dann "die Verantwortung einfach an den Arzt/Therapeuten abgeben kann". Man ist ja da gewesen. Was kann man denn sonst schon machen... 
Des Weiteren ist es für mich wichtig, zu erwähnen, daß die Kosten für das von mir erwähnte Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nicht hoch sind. Du wirst bei Deiner Internet-Recherche ja bestimmt auch schon ausgerechnet haben, wie lange man mit 1 kg davon auskommt. Es soll nämlich Menschen geben, die nicht so viel Geld über haben und wenn diese Menschen Linderung erfahren und dabei nicht noch ärmer werden, finde ich das eine wunderbare Sache. Ich selbst habe es auch ausprobiert, weil mein Gedanke war: "Wenn es nicht hilft, habe ich wenigstens keine Unsummen ausgegeben". Es hat aber dann doch gewirkt und mir viel Lebensqualität wieder zurückgebracht mit der ich nicht mehr gerechnet hatte. 
Was ist also daran verwerflich, jemandem in einem Alternativmedizin Forum ein günstiges Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zu empfehlen mit dem man selbst gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat und ihm Nahe zu legen, sich erst einmal darüber zu informieren bevor er es anwendet? Ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Ach ja, die 50% MSM in meinen verfassten Beiträgen liegen wahrscheinlich daran, daß ich mich gestern erst angemeldet habe und noch nicht am ersten Abend 120 Texte verfassen konnte. Fortsetzung folgt natürlich  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## StefanD.

Wo hört man denn solche Argumente zu Hauf` ich glaube wenn man sich eine Sendung anschaut wo es um Kaffeefahrten geht! Natürlich heisst es auch da  :x_hello_3_cut:  Fortsetzung folgt. Nur nicht mehr ganz so oft. Nun sagen einige Foren ganz direkt nein Fremdwerbung wollen wir nicht. Werbung wo eigentlich nur noch der Preis fehlt! Aber den finden sie sofort im Internet!

----------


## LunasPlace

Ich muß Dich enttäuschen, ich sehe kein Fernsehen. Die Zeit verbringe ich lieber mit sinnvolleren Dingen. 
 Mach Du doch lieber mal einen Vorschlag, dann trägt das auch was zum Thema bei. Ach, ich vergaß, Du kannst ja garnichts vorschlagen, denn Werbung ist ja verboten. Nicht, daß noch jemand Spülungen mit Kochsalzlösung vorschlägt. Da verdient dann ja die Salzindustrie enorm wieder dran. Preise dafür sind wie immer im Internet zu finden.  :Zwinker: 
Für mich ist das Ganze hier beendet, denn dem Fragesteller wird mit dieser unsinnigen Diskussion kein Stück weiter geholfen.

----------


## josie

Hallo Luna Place!
Ich möchte dich darum bitten, in Zukunft auf die Werbung mit dem Mittel MSM zu verzichten. Wenn jemand hier in diesem Forum für ein Mittel oder Medikament wirbt, dann ist es der Betreiber dieses Forums.
Prinzipell habe ich ein Problem mit einem Mittel, das für fast alles helfen soll, also ein sog. Wundermittel. 
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich z. B. sage, nimm ein Präperat aus Grünlippmuscheln ein oder ob 1 spezielles Präperat nenne und Du nennst eben nur dieses 1 Präperat, das fällt unter Schleichwerbung und ist nicht erwünscht und es bringt jetzt auch nichts, wenn man in jedem 2. Beitrag dann genau den gleichen Satz reinkopiert.

----------


## LunasPlace

MSM ist der Wirkstoff. Da gibt es keine Präparate. Vielleicht einfach mal ein wenig selbst informieren. Und ich habe keine Firma erwähnt. Wo ist da also die Werbung?

----------


## gisie63

Da Du es grundsätzlich unterlässt eine Anrede oder einen Gruß zu formulieren, verzichte ich nun in Deinem Fall ganz bewusst darauf.
Deine Art, wie Du hier für ein Nahrungsergänzungmittel Werbung machst, missfällt nicht nur Stefan und Josie, sondern auch mir. Ich halte auch nichts von diesem Wundermittel. Zudem gibt es durchaus auch kritische Ansichten aus Medien die eine zusätzliche Zufuhr von Schwefel (und das ist MSM) für nicht sinnvoll erachtet.

----------


## Äskulap

Man, kann man die Dame endlich mal sperren? es is ja nun so das hier im Forum Werbeverbot gibt und außer Werbung für MSM kam kein einziger Beitrag der sinnvoll wäre... 
LunasPlace haben Sie Spaß mit den Zeugs aber lassen Sie die Menschen in Ruhe mit diesen unwissenschaftlichen Unsinn

----------


## josie

Hallo LunaPlace!  

> MSM ist der Wirkstoff. Da gibt es keine Präparate. Vielleicht einfach  mal ein wenig selbst informieren. Und ich habe keine Firma erwähnt. Wo  ist da also die Werbung?

 Das war jetzt unnötig und darür erhalten Sie von mir eine Verwarnung, MSM wird unter diesem Namen vertrieben und den Ball gebe ich an Sie zurück, einfach mal informieren was Werbung ist.

----------

